# Martin Wheeler Chicago Seminar



## Arkadiy (Jan 26, 2004)

*THE Chicago SYSTEM* and *Arkadiy Stepankovskiy* presenting, hosting and sponsoring - Martin Wheeler - certified instructor and senior student of Vladimir Vasiliev, with over twenty five years of training. 

*SEMINAR SUBJECT* 
Martin will cover different aspects of knife defense application on the ground and against walls. 

*TIME & LOCATION* 
Date: Saturday, March 6th, 2004 Time: 5:00 pm - 7:00 pm 

Seminar will be hosted at First official Chicago school of Russian Martial Art THE SYSTEM conveniently located in North Edgewater at 6355 N. Broadway Street, on the second floor in Suite 19. This is right on the corner of Broadway Street and Devon Avenue. Right across of Loyola University of Chicago-Lakeshore campus. 

*THE SYSTEM* - Russian Martial Art 
6355 N. Broadway Suite 19, Chicago, IL. 60660 

For more information call us at (773) 203-7736 or email at: astepankovskiy@system-chicago.com or visit at www.system-chicago.com


----------

